# Slab City



## Joe Btfsplk (Feb 16, 2010)

_Into The Wild is the story of a fairly privileged young man named Chris McCandless who decided have an adventure after he graduated from college in 1990. McCandless gave away all his money, abandoned his car and became “Alexander Supertramp.” He drifted around the country for a couple of years before he starved to death in Alaska in 1992. He spent most of the winter of 1991 in Slab City. And, he met Leonard, although Leonard doesn’t remember him.

A hobo, a would-be Supertramp, a Chris McCandless follower jingle-jangles his way down the road wearing a thousand dollars worth of high tech camping gear.

Strangest of all the new visitors are the multitude of young men following in the steps of Chris McCandless. I don’t know how many of them actually plan to starve themselves to death up in Alaska but scores of them make it this far-to Slab City, across the road from the eccentric old man with the hill of many colors._

www.agingrebel.com/?p=928

The author is a biker. I think he writes well.

That last line makes me think of the Slab City get-together that some Squat the Planet people attended.

Prowl AgingRebel’s site. It’s good reading if you like the reading fetish.


----------

